# High rise safety



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi all
I'm wondering if anyone knows how far the windows open at The Peak Vista or The Peak Suites? I have an adventurous 3 year old climber and am having nightmares (literally) about him escaping the building. I ask about both as it is not yet confirmed, but it will be one of these buildings we are staying in. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you describing condos in KK in East Malaysia? It is wise to visit to have a better idea. In most cases, e.g., the condo you are interested in, the landlord might have fixed apartment with windows screened or grilled for insects and safety prevention.


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes lorgnette the ones in KK. I wish seeing It first was an option, but we are moving in as temporary accomadation until we find a house to live in permanently. So to me it sounds you are saying that they are all different but there is a chance the window could open very wide and be unsafe? I was hoping there might be a standard and maybe all windows only open to 10cm or something.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

brucefan said:


> Yes lorgnette the ones in KK. I wish seeing It first was an option, but we are moving in as temporary accomadation until we find a house to live in permanently. So to me it sounds you are saying that they are all different but there is a chance the window could open very wide and be unsafe? I was hoping there might be a standard and maybe all windows only open to 10cm or something.


 In KK, even though many windows are standard sized and shaped, a few owners might have sealed them shut to keep insects and heat/humidity and rains out. The Peak condos are situated high on the hilltop surrounded by greens making it convenient to stay indoors with AC on a 24x7 basis. 

Although Sabah is often called Land below the Wind; it does not experience the full forces but it still might receive tail of typhoons occasionally with sporadic heavy rains and strong winds. If you have a chance, watch the amazing scene - the furies of the winds battling against the fixed elements on ground- which is stronger --at the exact moment-- it really makes you wonder. 

Anyway, have you asked your agent/owner about the condition of windows and rooms AC? I imagine if you are renting from a developer with several units/floors, perhaps the place is centrally AC and windows are sealed shut- so that might ease your main worry about your son's adventures.


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you. Yes, I have spoken to the agent, all they say is it is hard to open. Doesn't help a lot. I guess I arrive and hope for the best and move out if it doesn't meet our needs.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, hard to open might mean sealed.

However, slowly look at the unit before you commit or change unit if necessary instead of the hassle in moving out later. Most agents understand the importance of child safety priorities and they want you to stay happily as well.

These two condos are perched on a hill overlooking KK, and you will need a car to move around as the buses do not extend to these routes. 

I recommend bringing a child seat from Australia as they might not be available in KK due to low demand. I believe most airlines exempt these necessities from excess luggage allowance. Are you in KK yet?


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Lorgnette.
We are bringing all of our car seats and have organised a hire car until we find one to buy. 
We are only committing short term to the condo until we find a house and will ship our stuff across. We are going month by month. Hopefully we will have our own place before christmas. I really hope that "hard to open" does mean sealed, that would be great, but if it doesn't work out, fortunately only the first month is committed so I would just suck up the cost of paying 2 lots of rent, can't put a price on my kids lives.
So, no I haven't arrived yet, next week :/ All happening to quickly.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

brucefan said:


> Thanks Lorgnette.
> We are bringing all of our car seats and have organised a hire car until we find one to buy.
> We are only committing short term to the condo until we find a house and will ship our stuff across. We are going month by month. Hopefully we will have our own place before christmas. I really hope that "hard to open" does mean sealed, that would be great, but if it doesn't work out, fortunately only the first month is committed so I would just suck up the cost of paying 2 lots of rent, can't put a price on my kids lives.
> So, no I haven't arrived yet, next week :/ All happening to quickly.


Yes, bring all the car seats to avoid rush to look for them. Ask airline for special excess luggage allowance for seats. 

You might prefer to arrange a short term car rental at the airport if you wish to save costs. You will probably find a reasonable local longer- term agency down town. BKIAP business booth rentals are few so prominent international car rental markups are considerably higher than in the city. Agencies allow extension in rental period if you like their services. However few agencies will refund if you terminate their car hire period earlier. Wiser to book for a couple days commitment.

Condos windows-do not despair. If the windows are not sealed as expected and could be opened at a dangerous angle, have a roll of masking tape just in case. Or else, tie the handles down for the short period. Is washer/washing machine available in condo?

Meantime, have toys to amuse the kids on the long ride. and be prepared for the enveloping humidity after you exit customs at BKIAP.

Please enjoy a warm welcome in smiles, in food and in weather next week! 
and Welcome to Kota Kinabalu, Sabah : Land below the Wind!


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I have found out that "hard to open" means very easy to open, and even when we got here landlady said they wont open far, but really she mean a long way. They are so unsafe. I leave the blinds closed all day so the kids cannot get to the window openers as we can only stop a couple of them from opening. Thank goodness our time in this apartment has almost come to an end, I look forward to fresh are and to stop worrying. Security grills are a must for high rises.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

landlady said they wont open far, but really she mean a long way.

yes far is relative and subjective in her response. 

Since then, have you moved to a safer condo, family settled down or made yourself at home in KK?


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes thank you. All grilled and safe.


----------

